# What is the name of this piece of music?



## MeJoho (Feb 14, 2012)

This probably doesn't need a thread.

But this is the only music forum I'm a member of.
It isn't classical, but it's music.

Does anyone know the name of this song?

It's from this episode http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/EP273

Someone told me that it was played in Pokémon the first movie too.

I've tried wikipedia, tracklist of pokémon the movie etc. but can't find the name.

It's such a good piece of music. Dramatic.

You are my only hope, maybe you know it when you hear it.

I made this video-clip of the music


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Nope, I'm sorry or I would help you out but I have no idea.


----------

